# Paragon Guitars



## Steve Goldman (Feb 7, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with Paragon Guitars and Rob Bustos? I'd like to buy one but I need some background first.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Is Rob even making guitars still. I know when he was making guitars and wasn't having any problems he made some very fine instruments. They could compete with any maker during his rise. As for Rob well I lost touch with him a few years back so not sure what he is up to these days if he is still making his guitars or not.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

I used to read a lot of good things about his work over at the AGF, but it seemed like they dropped off the radar after a while. Ship raises a good question - is Rob even making guitars anymore?

Just did a quick search and found this - Vancouver Guitar Finishing

"Rob Bustos - In 1993, Rob built his first electric guitar. Two years later, Rob began working at Larrivee Guitars, co-founding the Larrivee Research and Development team, affording him much insight into the building process. Perhaps best known for his work in Paragon Guitars (and previously Haida Gwaii Guitars), Rob has been building custom acoustic guitars since 1998.

Rob has worked with UV finish for over a decade, and is known for producing instruments with high attention to detail."


----------

